# How many posts do you have?



## ryan88 (Sep 21, 2014)

I have 4,097


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

*A lot.
*


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm one of the top posters on TBT


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 21, 2014)

2.6k atm i guess


----------



## Libra (Sep 21, 2014)

This would be my post number 1,329. Hm...


----------



## CR33P (Sep 21, 2014)

look at my posts


----------



## f11 (Sep 21, 2014)

Looks at gamora


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 21, 2014)

5,900


----------



## Mariah (Sep 21, 2014)

Too many.
You're not one of the top posters. Maybe for the day, but not overall.


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 21, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Too many.
> You're not one of the top posters. Maybe for the day, but not overall.




Total Posts
    4,098

Posts Per Day
    33.83 

In only 4 months? crazy O_O


----------



## Hot (Sep 21, 2014)

Probably 2000-3000. I don't pay much attention to it now days.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 21, 2014)

A few. (1000-2000)


----------



## Mariah (Sep 21, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Total Posts
> 4,098
> 
> Posts Per Day
> ...



It's probably just spam.


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Sep 21, 2014)

in the 1500-2000 area!


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Mariah said:


> It's probably just spam.



It's from posting in the basement.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 21, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> It's from posting in the basement.



That explains it. Anyone can spam the basement.


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Mariah said:


> That explains it. Anyone can spam the basement.



It wasn't spam. It's called posting in the basement. I never spammed it


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2014)

Too many.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 21, 2014)

More than 4000. I don't post in the Basement, so yeah.


----------



## Cress (Sep 21, 2014)

Over 2,000.
I'm in the majority. Yay.


----------



## LilD (Sep 21, 2014)

I've just passed 500.  Can't find the time to be more active.  Need that sweet BTB


----------



## CR33P (Sep 21, 2014)

my goal is to not go above 5000


----------



## Horus (Sep 21, 2014)

The way some of you noobs have over 1k posts in a couple of months makes me cry


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 21, 2014)

ahhh ._. ^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh god, my post amount.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 21, 2014)

Just got my 3,000th! Now I'm at 3,002.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 21, 2014)

1,221


----------



## Cress (Sep 21, 2014)

CR33P said:


> my goal is to not go above 5000



Haha good luck.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 21, 2014)

Now, 1,222


----------



## Cress (Sep 21, 2014)

Horus said:


> The way some of you noobs have over 1k posts in a couple of months makes me cry



Agreed.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 21, 2014)

Horus said:


> The way some of you noobs have over 1k posts in a couple of months makes me cry



Don't forget you can spam the basement for more epeen.


----------



## Jake (Sep 21, 2014)

Around 18000 oops


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 21, 2014)

around 2,000 o_o


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 21, 2014)

4000-5000, so many.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 22, 2014)

only 610 posts in 1 year ;___; i need to say more stuff instead of just looking


----------



## Laudine (Sep 22, 2014)

500ish after over a year ^^; I'm pretty shy and I don't know what to write most times, so...


----------



## Farobi (Sep 22, 2014)

Around ~7000 quality posts


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Sep 22, 2014)

I think I have somewhere in the five hundreds range, but I haven't actually looked at it for a few months.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 22, 2014)

Horus said:


> The way some of you noobs have over 1k posts in a couple of months makes me cry



Agreed completely. 
I've been here for years and haven't broken 2k.


----------



## Coach (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm posting this to check how many posts I have.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 28, 2014)

Been here for for almost 8 months, and I've made a little over 1k posts. I assure you the majority have been lengthy, quality posts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2014)

I haven't been here for even a month, and I just got to my 777th post. That's right, I got heaven's number on this post.

Half of my posts probably come from the basement, but the others didn't. And I'm not a spammer.


----------



## f11 (Sep 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I haven't been here for even a month, and I just got to my 777th post. That's right, I got heaven's number on this post.
> 
> Half of my posts probably come from the basement, but the others didn't. And I'm not a spammer.


Anybody over 100 posts is a spammer.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 28, 2014)

pretty sure majority of my posts are bumps


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Anybody over 100 posts is a spammer.



Do you mean that I'm not welcome on this site?


----------



## f11 (Sep 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Do you mean that I'm not welcome on this site?


I'm not going to argue. I have the right to every opinion.


----------



## koolkat (Sep 28, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> I have 4,097



DAYUMMM bro XD


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

I have no life. 
Just look at my post count.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> I'm not going to argue. I have the right to every opinion.



I said the exact same thing on another thread today. Did you copy me or is it a coincidence?


----------



## koolkat (Sep 28, 2014)

much wow so post


----------



## chiheerios (Sep 28, 2014)

under 100!
i'm surprised to see people who have joined a month before me have 1000+ posts!


----------



## f11 (Sep 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I said the exact same thing on another thread today. Did you copy me or is it a coincidence?


Stop. I'm not trying to argue.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 28, 2014)

Not a lot considering I've been here for like a year.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 28, 2014)

Lets see


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Stop. I'm not trying to argue.



I'm not arguing! I'm just asking if it's only a coincidence or not? And don't tell me to stop. I just asked once. That's all.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 28, 2014)

1329


----------



## f11 (Sep 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not arguing! I'm just asking if it's only a coincidence or not? And don't tell me to stop. I just asked once. That's all.


wow. Reported.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm a few posts away from the 800 mark. :O


----------



## kassie (Sep 28, 2014)

No idea. Probably 2.5-3k posts.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

I passed 2,000....woah..
I'm on here too much.


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 28, 2014)

1,961 (well, 1,962 when I post this!) at the moment. Closing in on 2,000 soon it seems.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I passed 2,000....woah..
> *I'm on here too much*.



Well, what if we don't have too many friends off this site? TBT is a perfect place to join. I may have other friends, but I don't have too many college friends. That's why I stay on TBT and chat.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 28, 2014)

Nearing to 5,000...


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 29, 2014)

Lot of people over 5 k. I should of added more.


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Sep 29, 2014)

1,509 o.o


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

7,980

Oh wow o-o


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 30, 2014)

NOT ENOUGH, THATS 4 SURE


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2014)

860 now. far too little.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 30, 2014)

I have no idea, I'm not even going to edit the number in. It's 85xx probably.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

3478

About 16.6 posts a day


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 30, 2014)

About 1,802 posts. Not even close to become popular on this site yet, but I just wanna be.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 30, 2014)

Total Posts 1,400

Posts Per Day 9.85

(Now 1,401!)


----------



## nard (Sep 30, 2014)

2,288.


Erm, I don't think this thread had to be made, just look at the person's posts.


But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 30, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> 2,288.
> 
> 
> Erm, I don't think this thread had to be made, just look at the person's posts.
> ...



I agree but post count matters to a lot of people I guess lol.

Nearing 7k soon, but I've been here for quite a few years so it's understandable. People that have been here for three months or less than have like 5000 posts or more is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> I agree but post count matters to a lot of people I guess lol.
> 
> Nearing 7k soon, but I've been here for quite a few years so it's understandable. People that have been here for three months or less than have like 5000 posts or more is pretty ridiculous.



Why thank you ;P


----------



## Trundle (Sep 30, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Why thank you ;P



(psst it means you have no life)


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

Trundle said:


> (psst it means you have no life)



Yup~ sounds about right


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 30, 2014)

early 300s, late 200s ish??

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops 420 i guess


----------



## Tessie (Sep 30, 2014)

idk...somewhere in the 200 range

- - - Post Merge - - -

wtheck nevermind im in the 400s...


maybe i should get a life


----------



## Princess (Sep 30, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> I have 4,097



Holy cow, and you joined this year..

I have 7,000 +


----------



## CharlesKleeven (Sep 30, 2014)

First post.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 1, 2014)

Like more than 3,000


----------



## Melgogs (Oct 3, 2014)

Vanillabeth! Im here about the giveaway, your inbox is full and your profile is friends only so I cant message you about pickup!

Also I have like 400 something posts lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 3, 2014)

too many


----------



## lazuli (Oct 3, 2014)

ggettin closer to 1k after forever.


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 3, 2014)

idk. Kinda useless to have a thread like this when you can just check the sidebar for the amount of posts.


----------



## CozyKitsune (Oct 3, 2014)

Posting to check XD


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 3, 2014)

No idea. Like almost 6k or something?


----------



## kasane (Oct 3, 2014)

2716th post


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm almost at 4000  pretty lame since I been here almost two years and people who joined last month have like 10,000


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 3, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm almost at 4000  pretty lame since I been here almost two years and people who joined last month have like 10,000



lol that's probably 'cuz they're in the basement 24/7.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 3, 2014)

I made 100 today!


----------



## Praesilith (Oct 3, 2014)

Not a lot lol


----------

